# !
!        . -.      ,          .   ..      ( ,,  ..) -     .       ,   : "...   ,             ,   : 
1)           ,       ,                      ,   .
2)       . 
3)      - ,    ,  ..  ,        
4)    ,      . ...

...3.1)          
3.2)         ,           ,      ,, . ,.   .. 
3.3)                  ,       ,      , . . 
3.4)          ..."

   .         .        \. (  ) ,    . 1%   .   86 .    .        ?     ,     ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

!      .      , 354   ,    .     ,    ,        , .

----------

> !      .      , 354   ,    .     ,    ,        , .


 ,   !   .     (  ,  ..)     .    . ..    .
 ???      -.  76.06    . 86 .    .       (    .) .

----------

10 .   .   ,      .          ?     .    1 8.2.           ,        .

----------

96 .           .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


.   20          



> 


 , .  .    ,.             
96  ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

.           ,    185 ().      .      -   . -     .         .   ,       .   .

----------


## Lisaya

,             .     ,

----------

":      ,      ,   ,    251   (. 1 . 1.1 . 346.15  ).     ,  ,   , ,  , ,       ,         ,    ,        (. 1 . 2  251  ).                  ,      ."         :
1)      (    -   - . -     ? ) 
2)         "   "   ,    ?
    - 24 . ,  19 . . 5 .       750 ..     .

----------


## Lisaya

1.750 ? ?         .
2.      ,   ,   ,      
3.

----------


## Lisaya

?    ,   .    ?

----------

33 .2000

----------

,                24 .  240 .. ,     (      ) .   ,        "   " ,     ,   ( .10),  .   \  ( ) 24 . ,         .   .  .

----------


## Lisaya

?         ,

----------

?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       "   " ,     ,   ( .10),


   ?    ?  ,,    , ,  ,    ?

----------


## Kasik1979

.  ,         ,  26   20?     26,    , ..    (      ).    ,      ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

20 
26 
       .

----------


## Lisaya

> 26,


 26    .      .   20

----------


## Kasik1979

, ,    .  ,  20      -, . ..., 26       ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## Kasik1979

,    / ,     ?          .

----------


## Lisaya

25  .       .     . 25       , 26

----------


## Kasik1979

. *m'm*,       . :  20 -  .  , ,   .,    (-, ,   ..),   25  .  ,     , .   ,  ,   , .,   ,  26  .      ,      ? .     ,   .  .-,   20?        ,    20?    ,    .,       ..   20?  :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

.   . 20, 25, 26-      ,      20 " "

 20 " "       ,  (, )      .
 25 " "

 25 " "             .
   25  .  ,     ,  ,           
 26 " "

 26 " "         ,      .  ,        : - ;   ,     ;            ;      ;    , ,   .. ;      .
   ,   25   ,     26.

,  ,     ,           20  -

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## Kasik1979

.

----------

